# Site with HE111 paint schemes



## S-cape (Sep 11, 2000)

Looking for a site with some different paint schemes for my 1/48 Heinkel HE111.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't know if there's a site, but there are plenty of books out there! Also, if you browse the aftermarket decal sellers like www.squadron.com www.meteorprod.com and www.aeromaster.com you can pick out a scheme from their decal sheets and then buy the decals.


----------



## S-cape (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks John, I considered that. I'm actually trying to find a particular scheme that was on a unit stationed in Finland. I was digging through Hyperscale posts on HE 111's and I came across some pics of a plane fished out of a lake there. The plane was supposed to be sent to Germany for restoration, however I've been unable to discover the plane's ultimate disposition. This is my first Luftwaffe subject so I'm trying to learn the the "basics". Interior colors, weaponry, etc... I usually do allied bombers, but I saw the 1/48 Monogram HE111 for $15 and it looked pretty cool, so I picked it up with the Eduard interior set. I must admit as to being a little nervous about the nose though (the reason why I haven't finished my B-29 ) Have you built one? Any suggestions?


----------

